# My Dog Walking and Pet Sitting website



## Borders (Aug 21, 2011)

Well,

That's it finally done. My new Dog Walking and Pet Sitting website is complete.
I'm just awaiting my first client. I'd really appreciate any feedback on the website. Let me know what you think?

Kelso Dog Walking - Pet Care Services in the Kelso and surrounding areas

Regards
George


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Your website looks very professional 

But because I love a bit of constructive criticism....

1) A lot of people have not heard of Disclosure Scotland, one of our clients is a copper and even she had to ask us what it was  So I would put (police checked) after it

2) I think that offering 2 hour walks will really limit how many clients you can take on...especially at £12 (which is what we charge for one hour...although i do realise that different areas warrant different prices). Most clients want their dog walking at lunchtime, so if a client wants a 2 hour walk once a week, it could mean that you have to turn down a mon - fri contract for the sake of £12. If you feel that a one hour walk is not enough for some dogs...why not think about offering a 1 hour run? We don't do this, but i know that some companies do...you could charge extra for it, but it will still only take up one hour of your time...which is a premium! 

Plus if you think about it this way....£12 for 2 hours is not even national minimum wage for the time you are out walking, let alone for the time picking the dog up and settling them back down, plus the time and petrol to get from one house to the other....plus you have overheards such as insurance, advertising and equipment like poo bags, leads...etc that the payment has to cover.

3) None of your text is "justified" which lines up the right hand side of the text, as well as the left. It makes it look much neater and more appealling to the eye if your site maker allows you to do it 

4) I personally would have the "About" section after your home page tab and then your services. Plus I would have a couple of pics of you with some animals. People need to know about the services you offer...but it is you, the person, that they need to know and trust before handing over their keys and their fur babies!

5) Testimonials...even though you are waiting for your first client, do you have any friends or family who you help out that could write about the positive characteristics you have...trust worthy, honest, polite, caring...etc

Hope it helps 

Jenni


----------



## Borders (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Jennie,

Many thanks for the feedback which is all very helpful. Ive taken your advice on the About and the 2 hr walks and changed it already. I'm also lucky in that I designed the website myself so can easily change it 

Many Thanks Again

George



jweaver24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your website looks very professional
> 
> ...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Borders said:


> Well,
> 
> That's it finally done. My new Dog Walking and Pet Sitting website is complete.
> I'm just awaiting my first client. I'd really appreciate any feedback on the website. Let me know what you think?
> ...


Where else are you advertising? It takes time for a website to be spidered by Google and even longer for it to appear in search results, even with the right keywords, and you have to remember that some dog walking clients, such as older people, do not have the internet.

I have put ads on Gumtree and Petslocally, both of which are free, and because of the keywords I have used, which a lot of people with search for, both come up on the first page.

I've also got Freeads, anything that has website which are high ranking will help get your ad in the top ten.

Have you put cards and posters round? Vets, pet shops, groomers, even local food shops like Spars.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi-love your web site, very fresh and friendly. Just one thing, I'm very picky!! Spelling mistake- family member being "Harry" - and Airedale Terrier. Sorry to pick holes but well done on doing the web site yourself, I like it!!x


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Seen all the changes....looks good  We can change our website too...best way I think!

Jenni


----------



## Borders (Aug 21, 2011)

THANKS - Fixed it!



Mollyspringer said:


> Hi-love your web site, very fresh and friendly. Just one thing, I'm very picky!! Spelling mistake- family member being "Harry" - and Airedale Terrier. Sorry to pick holes but well done on doing the web site yourself, I like it!!x


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Great Looking website


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Excellent looking website. Very easy to navigate.

Just to let you know _Houshold_ should be _Household_.

Well done and good luck with your new venture


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

What a lovely website!


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to see a nice easy to use and clear website, too many of my local pet service businesses over complicate!!


----------



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

well done with your website; you are sitting nicely at number 1 for:

dog walking services kelso


----------



## ChangKhao (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey there, well done on the site, looking good.

My only comment would be that if you are going to have your phone numbers for contact, display the numbers (at present has xxx at the end) How would a potential customer contact you? Also on the about page your name is xxx.

But it is very clean and easy to navigate.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great- nice, simple and easy to navigate.

I would say i'd like to see more of your own photos, like maybe have a gallery page? A friend of mine's dog walker takes snaps of the dogs on walks where they look like theyre having fun and playing. I think this is a nice and gives more of a personal touch, it also shows what kind of dogs you walk. If I were looking for a dog walker i'd be looking for photos taken of them walking larger dogs.


----------



## petsatplay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I think your website is great - very professional. When I was doing my website I wanted to get across how we feel/care about animals and that people viewing it would warm to us. 

You've got it just right I think, as you have all the relevant info and it shows you care about what you do. 

I have to make a few changes on mine but nearly there! 

Have you got your 1st client yet? hope it all goes well for you.


----------

